# Medicated or unmedicated IUI in over 40s?



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

This is my first posting on the ttc over 40 threads.  I'm single and usually post on the Single women forums but I dip in here to read what's going on too! 

I wanted to ask about people's experience with consultant's advice about medicated vs unmedicated IUI when over 40. When I saw my consultant at LWC she said that the odds would not be that much different at my age.  She seemed to be saying the drugs don't have as much effect in the older age groups (even tho I have an AMH of 17 ....LWC don't test this but I had had it done up here in Scotland) .  What has anyone else in the 40 plus age bracket been told?  I know it will depend on any presenting fertility problems.  The only thing I'm aware off is a small fibroid  (I had a ex large one removed 12 months ago successfully). As I'm single it is mostly about opportunity ( no   ) !!!!!!  than any other issues...I have not tried to ttc before.  I will ask the consultant again but I'm really interested in other people's views as I want to make the right choice for treatment first time!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Didi77 I have never had IUI but thought I would  this to help 
I am sure someone will be able to answer your questions.

Good luck whatever you decide 

Jo
x x


----------



## purpleangel (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Didi

I am currently doing Superovulation IUI with UCH in London.  I was really surprised that my consultant recommended this rather than IVF at my age (41) - but he stressed that it was because I had been pregnant before (and my FSH is 8 ).  However I'm still not convinced it's going to work.  

From what I have read, I would definitely go with the medicated IUI if over 40. The stats for IUI are low and vague - between 5 and 26% - though this is not specifically for any age group.  I reckon the stats for IUI at our age would not be more than 10-15%.  So the more you can help (ie by taking the drugs) the better, I think.

Angie


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I would advice both of you to go for ivf... Uch has a v. strict criteria and try to push all people slightly older towards iui as this is not counted towards any stats....


----------



## Loubook (Nov 9, 2007)

My consultant gave me the option of medicated IUI and after discussing with her decided I need all the help I can get!!

I am now on second round of IUI. IVF next if this does not work but I certainly wouldn't have wanted to go straight to it.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I would advise you to go for ivf asap.  You can't afford to waste time on statistically low success procedures.  It's only 5-9 % over 3 cycles.


----------

